

Professor has to prove he built a stone fortress legally atop Beijing skyscraper - roonie
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/13/4616798/illegal-rooftop-mansion-beijing-china

======
roonie
[http://gigapica.geenstijl.nl/2013/08/beijing_man_builds_ille...](http://gigapica.geenstijl.nl/2013/08/beijing_man_builds_illegal_roo.html)

